# New Threads Now Working



## fredtgreco (Jan 1, 2010)

Rich must have been hard at work behind the scenes! You can now post a new thread.

Maybe I'll try and post an image also!

Well, uploading images does not work. You get the blank black screen like happened before the update.


----------



## Andres (Jan 1, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich must have been hard at work behind the scenes! You can now post a new thread.
> 
> Maybe I'll try and post an image also!
> 
> Well, uploading images does not work. You get the blank black screen like happened before the update.


 
Fred I posted some images earlier tonight in this thread and they worked for me. At least I can see them.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 1, 2010)

> Rich must have been hard at work behind the scenes!



I think Rich deserves some sort of award for all the work that goes into this website -- which is obviously, from the posted statistics, helpful to a lot of other housewives too (as well as many other people I'm sure


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 1, 2010)

Heidi,

Doesn't Ruben have something on/in his utility belt that we could use as an award for Rich?


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not allowed to touch the utility belt! So *of course* I wouldn't know in the least. (smiles innocently)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich must have been hard at work behind the scenes! You can now post a new thread.
> 
> Maybe I'll try and post an image also!
> 
> Well, uploading images does not work. You get the blank black screen like happened before the update.


 
Booyah! Board errors, I rebuke thee!


----------

